# 2007/2008 Women's Hunting Pics



## jedk

tom12 said:


> Hey jedk, pretty gurl. You lucky dude!
> 
> I seen a couple of pictures where people are posing with the baboons, I assume it's been shot, because they're mean and bite. But what do you do with them?
> Stuff it? Eat?
> 
> Thanks. I just curoius.


mount them they make for an interesting trophy.:wink:


----------



## jedk

Hello ladies,
just wanted to show off my wifes latest and largest buck. The kicker is that she sat all day the day before and she is 6 months pregnant:mg:


----------



## jedk

Me and Mrs. jedk


----------



## jedk

and Mrs. jedk and papa jedk


----------



## pink camo

Great pics JedK....congratulations to your wife on her awesome buck and congratulations to both of you on your newest family member!!! :wink: :thumbs_up 

I never sat all day while pregnant, just for a couple hours...but I did gut my deer while pregnant! ukey:


----------



## jedk

pink camo said:


> Great pics JedK....congratulations to your wife on her awesome buck and congratulations to both of you on your newest family member!!! :wink: :thumbs_up
> 
> I never sat all day while pregnant, just for a couple hours...but I did gut my deer while pregnant! ukey:


Thanks pink
I didn't make her gut this one as she has a hard time bending over at this time


----------



## pink camo

jedk said:


> Thanks pink
> I didn't make her gut this one as she has a hard time bending over at this time


LOL...good boy! I was just a couple months pregnant...so I could still bend - no excuses for me!


----------



## PSEgirl3

Hey, I'm new around here and I'm so happy to talk to some other women hunters! I am 14 and started archery a year ago (It's the only sport besides fishing and rifle shooting that I am good at) I have not been out hunting yet but I plan on going this spring! There is a big 10pt buck on my cousing land (17+acres) and I plan on going after him!


----------



## Wheely

WOW! I have never shot anything but 3D and paper with my bow. These pictures are soo awesome. Good Job ladies. Looking at them makes me want to go hunting so bad, I can hardly sit still.


----------



## stormycindy

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Here is my C4 with my hunting set up....The only thing I am planning on changing is putting on a different stabilizer and taking off 2 of the pins on my sight, maybe three. I only like 2 or 3 on there! Can't decide if I wanna get some new grips, some pink ones. Not sure!


That is an awesome setup, love the pink string!!! 
P.S. I added you on MYSPACE, if that's okay.


----------



## BuckeyeGirl

*2006...*

Here are my first two deer...(I just started hunting this past season)...


----------



## HoosierGrrl

*My 1st bow kill*

This is my first bow kill. I started shooting archery with my boyfriend in January of 2006, so this was my first hunt with my bow, first animal in front of me, and first buck ever! (I shot my first deer with a shotgun in 2005.) 

I was a little apprehensive, because of the size, but I had to take a crack at it....it was too exciting not to!!

I have sold that bow, and am now awaiting the arrival of my Equalizer!!


----------



## treeman Dan

Nice buck hoosiergrrl.Get your Bowtech yet?Tell Hoyt1975 to let you hold out for a big one next season .Catch you guys later. Dan


----------



## critter gitter

this is the one my girl killed this year while i videoed her


----------



## pink camo

Great picture! You two (or 3 :lol look great together! Congrats on that beautiful buck! :wink:


----------



## stormycindy

What bow did you have before the Equalizer? Why did you switch? 
 




HoosierGrrl said:


> This is my first bow kill. I started shooting archery with my boyfriend in January of 2006, so this was my first hunt with my bow, first animal in front of me, and first buck ever! (I shot my first deer with a shotgun in 2005.)
> 
> I was a little apprehensive, because of the size, but I had to take a crack at it....it was too exciting not to!!
> 
> I have sold that bow, and am now awaiting the arrival of my Equalizer!!


----------



## mmtcougar

*fiance*

just thought Id brag on my fiance. 20 yd shot 20 yd recovery 2nd bow kill 2nd kill ever


----------



## Capt'n D

My daughter Megan got her first deer last season. She hunted hard all season and missed a buck and a doe during the season before making a perfect heart shot at 20 yards on this deer. This was her first season to hunt but she has been going hunting with me for many years.

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w244/wildboar04/DSCF0031.jpg?t=1179251130

Darrall Dougherty


----------



## txhunter~kat

so, I am new at bow hunting, my boyfreind has gotten me into it and just got a new bow for me, any tips that I can use on getting better, things that help ya'll??:wave3:


----------



## Y-POPEYE-Y

ladies dropped by to see all the pics...great job ladies an i hope i can get atleast one of my five daughters out there to shoot with me lol


----------



## Mikie Day

i hope to be adding some pics this year to this great thread.

My daugher is getting ready for her first bow hunt for the youth hunt here in michigan starting in Sept.


----------



## pink camo

Y-POPEYE-Y said:


> ladies dropped by to see all the pics...great job ladies an i hope i can get atleast one of my five daughters out there to shoot with me lol


I didn't start hunting till I was about 27....so be patient! :wink:


----------



## Bill Carlsen

I am new to this site and noticed the Women's forum. How cool is that. My wife and I both bowhunt with traditional gear. She has been hunting only two years and her first year she shot a mature black bear and this past season she shot her first whitetail...a four pointer. I will try to upload the pics. But just so you know, the guy with her in the bear photo is not me...it is our bear guide, Eldon Jandreau, of Portage, Maine. The deer was taken from a treestand about 100 yards from out house. She found a rub and a scrape and asked me to put up a tree stand for her. I am afraid I have created a monster...she is one of the most patient hunters I know. Her equipment is a 46# @ 26" DAS recurve. Her arrows are Beman MAX4, 27" with a 100 grain brass insert and a 100 grain four blade Phantom broadhead. The shot on the bear was a pass thru, and she got complete penetration on the deer. Hope the pics show up.


I tried to upload the pics. Apparantly I have to relearn how to do it. They will be available as soon as I can learn to do it.


----------



## Bill Carlsen

I am new to this site and noticed the Women's forum. How cool is that. My wife and I both bowhunt with traditional gear. She has been hunting only two years and her first year she shot a mature black bear and this past season she shot her first whitetail...a four pointer. I will try to upload the pics. But just so you know, the guy with her in the bear photo is not me...it is our bear guide, Eldon Jandreau, of Portage, Maine. The deer was taken from a treestand about 100 yards from out house. She found a rub and a scrape and asked me to put up a tree stand for her. I am afraid I have created a monster...she is one of the most patient hunters I know. Her equipment is a 46# @ 26" DAS recurve. Her arrows are Beman MAX4, 27" with a 100 grain brass insert and a 100 grain four blade Phantom broadhead. The shot on the bear was a pass thru, and she got complete penetration on the deer. Hope the pics show up.


I tried to upload the pics. Apparantly I have to relearn how to do it. They will be available as soon as I can learn to do it.


----------



## Bill Carlsen

Well now, got one pic done...let's see if I can get #2.
Looks like I got the hang of it. By the way, Laura's been shooting with me for 13 years or so but has always been reluctant to hunt. Now that she has some success under her belt I am never alone in the woods. She is very observant and, as I said, very patient.


----------



## thebeast

*turkey 2007*

i got my first turkey this year. it was a double with my boyfriend's buddy, 23 lbs. 18mm spurs, 9 in paintbrush..i am excited for deer season this fall and what it will bring. good luck everyone!


----------



## coondogg

Here is my wife's biggest buck to date. Just thought you all would like to see.


----------



## tiplrcriplr

Wow, that is an awesome buck. It looks almost identical to the one I got last year. Impressive G2's. Good Job.


----------



## CountryWoman

*2007 Women's Hunting Pics*

Figured I would start a new thread:wink: I moved all posts for 2007 in here :wink:


----------



## Native Girl

Well, not really sure if this is where I should be posting these pics, but I really didn't see a thread that seemed appropriate. So, here goes.

This was the first weekend here in Oklahoma for archery season. I got in my stand around 6:40 AM and this guy came by around 7:40. At first I thought he was a squirrel. He was actually making a rub right next to the tree I was in, just 5 yards away..... The limbs on the tree was shaking so much I thought that the squirrels were up and about making their breakfast run. Then I peeked around the limb and to my surprise this is what I saw.... He ran a few does off the field (out of range) then came back under my stand and I got about a 15 yard shot.

Hope the pictures work.


----------



## CountryWoman

That is so AWESOME
:cheer2::cheer2: Congrats!!!! 

Thank you so much for sharing, I will copy your post over in our hunting contest discussion thread also:wink: . . . . . .inspiration for everyone else:thumb:


----------



## Native Girl

thanks CountryWoman. I appreciate it. Like I told Critter Gitter, too bad I didn't get on a team this year. Since I'm new to the site I wasn't really sure about it and I think I saw it too late. But there is always next year. Thanks again.


----------



## tothewoodz

Congtats. Very Very nice buck. I know you were glad you did not have to sit in that stand all day in the heat. Way to go...:set1_applaud:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Great Buck!!!

Congrats NGirl.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## smurphysgirl

Great Job, Native Girl!


----------



## mooseswife

Nice buck!!!! Congratulations NativeGirl!


----------



## justgivemetime

*Great buck!*

I was seven mo. pregnant when I got my first deer. Congrats on the great buck!:wink:


----------



## queenie3232

Awesome Buck Native Girl!!:tongue:


----------



## Native Girl

Thanks ladies. I really appreciate the congrats. This is the biggest buck I've taken with a bow. I appreicate all the support it's nice to have that.


----------



## mn_huntergirl

Nice buck Native Girl!!


----------



## ttteg

*Wife's first deer ever!*

This is my wife's first deer ever!!! She shot it at 17 yards opening evening in Nebraska with a Mathews Igintion, 46 lbs., 26 inch draw, Gold Tip Pro Hunter arrows, 100 gr. Thunderheads. Very exciting night!


----------



## mooseswife

ttteg said:


> This is my wife's first deer ever!!! She shot it at 17 yards opening evening in Nebraska with a Mathews Igintion, 46 lbs., 26 inch draw, Gold Tip Pro Hunter arrows, 100 gr. Thunderheads. Very exciting night!


Congrats on the first deer. Can't wait to get mine!!!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

ttteg said:


> This is my wife's first deer ever!!! She shot it at 17 yards opening evening in Nebraska with a Mathews Igintion, 46 lbs., 26 inch draw, Gold Tip Pro Hunter arrows, 100 gr. Thunderheads. Very exciting night!


that is sooo great !!!!!!!!!!!! congrates~i cant wait till murphy leaves me so i can get one
!!!:wink:


----------



## Native Girl

Congratulations on your first deer!!!! :set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## smurphysgirl

Good Job! She's a big deer! Congrats!


----------



## Witchy1

Nice deer ladies! Congrats!!!


----------



## artomcaller

*My wife is a fast learner!*

Here is a pic of my wife's 1st bow kill taken on Oct.6 and a pic of her 2nd bow kill taken on Oct. 12. We are only allowed two bucks in Arkansas so she will have to start slaying the does. Both bucks were taken at 18 yards with her Browning Micro Adrenaline @ 41#, Beman ICS hunter 500s & American Broadhead Company 85 gr. Buckmasters.


----------



## mooseswife

artomcaller said:


> Here is a pic of my wife's 1st bow kill taken on Oct.6 and a pic of her 2nd bow kill taken on Oct. 12. We are only allowed two bucks in Arkansas so she will have to start slaying the does. Both bucks were taken at 18 yards with her Browning Micro Adrenaline @ 41#, Beman ICS hunter 500s & American Broadhead Company 85 gr. Buckmasters.


She must be on cloud 9. congrats!!


----------



## Critter Gitter2

artomcaller said:


> Here is a pic of my wife's 1st bow kill taken on Oct.6 and a pic of her 2nd bow kill taken on Oct. 12. We are only allowed two bucks in Arkansas so she will have to start slaying the does. Both bucks were taken at 18 yards with her Browning Micro Adrenaline @ 41#, Beman ICS hunter 500s & American Broadhead Company 85 gr. Buckmasters.


That is an awesome buck! Congrats


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

WOW congrates on the bucks!!!!!!!!


----------



## mn_huntergirl

artomcaller said:


> Here is a pic of my wife's 1st bow kill taken on Oct.6 and a pic of her 2nd bow kill taken on Oct. 12. We are only allowed two bucks in Arkansas so she will have to start slaying the does. Both bucks were taken at 18 yards with her Browning Micro Adrenaline @ 41#, Beman ICS hunter 500s & American Broadhead Company 85 gr. Buckmasters.


Congrats to her!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl

*My first harvest...*

Here's a pic of me and my Saturday morning harvest (first one ever)... I've learned alot in hunting just 4 times. 

Experience is the best teacher
Just because it looks like a doe...doesn't mean it is:embara:
Hunter shake/nerves can be avoided or atleast controlled
PATIENCE, PATIENCE, PATIENCE:wink:
I know there's more, but these are what sticks out right now.


----------



## stormycindy

*Congrats*

Congrats on your first deer Andrea!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl

Thanks Cindy! I was SO excited! I actually went out later that day...hoping to get a Big Ole Buck...only he didn't show up!


----------



## bowtech88

*arkansas*



artomcaller said:


> Here is a pic of my wife's 1st bow kill taken on Oct.6 and a pic of her 2nd bow kill taken on Oct. 12. We are only allowed two bucks in Arkansas so she will have to start slaying the does. Both bucks were taken at 18 yards with her Browning Micro Adrenaline @ 41#, Beman ICS hunter 500s & American Broadhead Company 85 gr. Buckmasters.


Hey i was just wondering where at in Arkansas u live because i also live in Arkansas. I live in Wynne,Arkansas


----------



## lumpydett

*Nice shootin' Ladies.*

I for one am a proud support of women in the outdoors. My wife(1HYTGRL) makes it easy for me to be so. She shot her first deer with the bow last night. We are in an Earn-A-Buck area so she had to shoot a doe first. On her fourth night out she 'earned' her right to go after an antlered monster

Keep up the good shootin, Ladies.


Lumpydett:wink:


----------



## Critter Gitter2

nice deer ladies. congrats


----------



## mn_huntergirl

Critter Gitter2 said:


> nice deer ladies. congrats


ditto


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

great glad you all getting something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to see more pics!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mooseswife

smurphysgirl said:


> Here's a pic of me and my Saturday morning harvest (first one ever)... I've learned alot in hunting just 4 times.
> 
> Experience is the best teacher
> Just because it looks like a doe...doesn't mean it is:embara:
> Hunter shake/nerves can be avoided or atleast controlled
> PATIENCE, PATIENCE, PATIENCE:wink:
> I know there's more, but these are what sticks out right now.


Way to go smurhysgirl!! Congratulations!!


----------



## mooseswife

lumpydett said:


> I for one am a proud support of women in the outdoors. My wife(1HYTGRL) makes it easy for me to be so. She shot her first deer with the bow last night. We are in an Earn-A-Buck area so she had to shoot a doe first. On her fourth night out she 'earned' her right to go after an antlered monster
> 
> Keep up the good shootin, Ladies.
> 
> 
> Lumpydett:wink:


Way to go,1HYTGRL!! Congratulations!!


----------



## absolutecool

Way to go, ya'll are putting the smack down on the deer!!!


----------



## melam

Here we go .. 
First night of Illinois 2007 Hunt - I was able to take a doe for the landowner at his request


----------



## melam

Final night of the hunt -
First night had passed on 5 shooters and thought my bad luck (I always regret that in Illinois) would follow me back home for the third year. Then, at 5 p.m., (and having seven does w/in 20 yards of me) - in came this boy. He was jittery and kept looking up to the trees where I was - and all around me.. he came in, hit a drag line trail and WENT THE "out" way, instead of following it into my shooting lane... and went BEHIND me. After a few minutes, he walked seven yards in behind my blind side and came back into view... For 10 agonizing minutes he milled around as I tried my best to move my feet and body180 degrees (a millimeter at a time) to get turned around where i could get a shot... when the time finally came - it was a dead on 20 yard shot... He ran about 20 yards then went down... flopped around enough to end up in a ravine that i had to pull him out.. and I was sitting there going - ok, Now i need to wait 30 minutes - well, that lasted about 5 min  

When we got him back to the farmhouse we found out why he was so nervous - he was 4 1/2 years old!!!!! He also weighed 265 pounds!!!!!!!!! We're going to try to get him scored tonight - he won't score well, but he's a trophy for me because of his vast size and age!  

~Kygirl~


----------



## melam

... and hanging on my daddy's new deer hoist he made for us to use while hunting  

(he had cut the hoist down 1 1/2 ft because we never thought we'd need one that tall - and it was all we could do to get this monster hung up there..)


----------



## absolutecool

That is a BEAST!!! 

Way to go ladies!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Congrats Melam!! That buck is a HOG!! :thumb: :whoo: :cheers:


----------



## mooseswife

Awesome buck melam!! Congrats on the doe as well!!


----------



## melam

Thanks!!! 

For whomever is keeping the scorebook - 
add 114 2/8 to Team 16's score (plus the doe's points)  

~Kygirl~


----------



## Jolynn Jones

Congrats KY girl! :cheer2: We are all so proud of you!:grouphug: And Yes! Of course we're jealous!:77: And we are all glad you are having such a great year! You deserve it hun! So just take a bow :humble: and then step up to Open where I can kick your butt!:set1_punch: LOL JK Congrats again from those who havent killed anything with horns yet!:hello2:


----------



## smurphysgirl

WOW KY Girl..now that's a deer! Congrats!


----------



## melam

smurphy - that's ok .. we're the same  

melam is hubby - he's always signed in and i'm just usually too lazy to change the name!!!! haha


----------



## doe_eyes76

So, I went out for the 3rd time this bow season with my hubby and we both got our second deer of the year! It was awesome, I'll never forget that day. I got another doe and he got a nice 8pt. I wish I got a buck so I could enter it in the contest!! oh well here's a pic anyway....


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

congrats on the doe!!! hey it is meat in the fridge!:wink:

i went out first day of gun here saw a doe but all she gave me was a butt shot.:sad:. Thursday i am going out!! rain or no rain!! again!:wink:


----------



## laurie6805

*Congratulations *!!!! I am sooooooo jealous!!!


----------



## Critter Gitter2

Congrats Julie,

We can use the doe for my doe points. Since I cant seem to close the deal. 2 months left of season so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## dkoutdoors_girl

Congrats to everyone! Awesome pics! I havent taken one yet but hope to real soon! Seeing all those pics gets me excited! Cant wait to get out there this weekend!:teeth:


----------



## m james

*1st buck with my bow*

sorry gals i'm posting under my boyfriends name. I saw this buck for 3 nights in a row, the first night he was real skiddish, but never really knew I was there. Second day had a friend put up mesh around my stand and he showed up again i drew on him and couldn't put the mesh down far enough to get a shot. Then on the third day my boyfriend and I moved the mesh down and I set back up for another night and about sun set he showed back up for a third time. I was ready this time ended up having him come in to 25yrds and he ran only 40 yrd. I was just pround of his mass even though he didn't score that great (118 rough). Congrates to the other ladies and their trophies. Keep up the good hunting.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

nice buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn

Nice, deer everyone... And sittin all day 6 months preg I cant do that anyway..But I do have a huntin buddy now, she is 5 months old now..
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/takinlilboogson1stbowhunt.jpg
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/the3ofusatJojos.jpg
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/lookatthatface-1.jpg
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/deerhuntinwithlilboogs007.jpg
So maybe I'll get my 1st bow kill next yr. But I have had a great season with her..


----------



## heathshayne

Kimmiedawn she is beautiful!!! Congratulations and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## laurie6805

That is precious Kimmiedawn!!! What an awesome set of pictures. All decked out in Cammo. Some people just don't understand. What a wonderful mom and great story. Take Care and God Bless!!!


----------



## CountryWoman

m james said:


> sorry gals i'm posting under my boyfriends name. I saw this buck for 3 nights in a row, the first night he was real skiddish, but never really knew I was there. Second day had a friend put up mesh around my stand and he showed up again i drew on him and couldn't put the mesh down far enough to get a shot. Then on the third day my boyfriend and I moved the mesh down and I set back up for another night and about sun set he showed back up for a third time. I was ready this time ended up having him come in to 25yrds and he ran only 40 yrd. I was just pround of his mass even though he didn't score that great (118 rough). Congrates to the other ladies and their trophies. Keep up the good hunting.


Congrats :wav: and don't apologize . . .get your own user ID and join us more :wink:



kimmiedawn said:


> Nice, deer everyone... And sittin all day 6 months preg I cant do that anyway..But I do have a huntin buddy now, she is 5 months old now..
> http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/takinlilboogson1stbowhunt.jpg
> http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/the3ofusatJojos.jpg
> http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/lookatthatface-1.jpg
> http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/deerhuntinwithlilboogs007.jpg
> So maybe I'll get my 1st bow kill next yr. But I have had a great season with her..



She is PRECIOUS, what gorgeous eyes.
My favorite is of the two of you in the woods all decked out 
:cheer2: for the next generation of lady hunters:wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn

Thank you very much guys....She's already tryin to take my bow from me :wink:
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/mebowandbooger001.jpg
And my heres my lil' princess ...
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/lilprincess002.jpg


----------



## smurphysgirl

*Congrats!*

She's beautiful!


----------



## laurie6805

*Hunting trip at North Star Ranch in Tyler Texas*

I finally got my Hog!!!!!! We had a blast at North Star Ranch. If you want a good time call North Star. Ian was the hunting guide! The food was awesome. I finally closed the deal. :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl7

*Way to go!*

Looks like you had fun. Congrads!


----------



## HoytRintec85

WoW. Alot of beautiful bucks& does here. Hopefully I'll get one this year. Glad to see there is a ladies section. Last 3D shoot I went to, I felt quite outnumberd, not to mention the look on guys faces seeing a girl holding a bow was priceless. lol


----------



## bmac0228

wow, congrats to all of you, any secrets to getting my wife into the sport?? hehe!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

*Out and aboot!*

Got my first rabbit. I'm hoping to get myself a nice fallow, roe or sika. I'll leave the red deer till i can get up to the Highlands :darkbeer:



















I had to walk around 5 miles to get to a nice spot. Ah well I need the excercise


----------



## smurphysgirl

congrats on the wrab bit! Good shooting!


----------



## Rdwlf61

*New, but want to learn how to bowhunt*

Hi everyone,

Checking out te women's forum for first time. I hope oe day soon I can post some pics.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

smurphysgirl said:


> congrats on the wrab bit! Good shooting!


Thank you


----------



## smurphysgirl

Rdwlf61 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Checking out te women's forum for first time. I hope oe day soon I can post some pics.


Welcome...looking forward to seeing your first kill pics...



Scotsbowhunter said:


> Thank you


yw


----------



## BowHunterChck13

This is my boyfriend and I...I only WISH that I had shot this buck! Its my first year hunting and although I have gotten a lot of opportunities, it just hasn't all come together yet. I don't mind though!! I was SO excited for my boyfriend because he has been hunting for 5 years now, everyday, rain or shine, freezing weather, mornings and afternoons and finally he shot a mature buck! The weekend prior, he shot his first buck, a 2 year old 5-pointer but I have a feeling it is this buck he will remember for the rest of his life!

Anyway, I just really wanted to post a picture...hopefully soon I'll get to post another one except with my first deer!! :smile:


----------



## nate_xt1

nice deer


----------



## nate_xt1

you will get your chance just dont give up and always hunt the wind


----------



## nate_xt1

good shootin!!


----------



## smurphysgirl

BowHunterChck13 said:


> ...I just really wanted to post a picture...hopefully soon I'll get to post another one except with my first deer!! :smile:


Nice deer, congrats to BF. Can't wait to see ur pics...happy Hunting! :archery:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Here's my buck for the 08 season


----------



## huskerbabe

*finally!!!!*

It was the last night I could hunt deer in NE and I finally put the smak down on a nice 4 x 5 at 21 yards. Got a complete pass through double lung and I watched him go down on the trail! I was so excited! It was a very long season, just glad I got it done!


----------



## z28melissa

Nice buck huskerbabe!! Wish mine would go down that quick!

Shot this doe 12-31, double lung passthrough, she ran 1 mile before going down!! Finally found her about 18 hours later, 1-1-09.


----------



## huskerbabe

One mile!! :mg: how did you finally find her? Congrats on the long pursuit-I am so glad you were persistant-there are unfortunatly a lot of people who would have givin up.


----------



## KBI-PREZ

great deer and great effort you are to be commended for the effort of finding her like was said before most would have given up on her......:


----------



## Alberta Doe

:greenwithenvy: I so want a Turkey like you got! Congrats! 



thebeast said:


> i got my first turkey this year. it was a double with my boyfriend's buddy, 23 lbs. 18mm spurs, 9 in paintbrush..i am excited for deer season this fall and what it will bring. good luck everyone!


----------



## thundercat30019

Nice shooting ladies


----------



## CaptnC

*My Wife's First...Second and Third!*

My wife has only been hunting for 4 years the last two she has included bow hunting.

Last year 06/07 Season she couldn't get her bow drawn while game in the area, but this year she did!

Her first opportunity was at a hog that we had stalked together...15 yard shot, a bit back but I knew she should got at least one lung. While were snickering and give hugs another hog came down the same trail, which she made a perfect shot on this one and I knew the tracking job would short.

That afternoon she shot her third hog of the day while hunting over her feeder from her tree stand. She made a nice quartering away heart shot on this one. He went a further than I expected, but we got him!

Any way here are the pics;


----------



## bambam203

My Thanksgiving Day HUNT! :dance:

My first deer , Thanksgiving Morning at 7:17am

Diamond Edge, Slick trick broadheads









A cell phone shot from my view of where I shot!


----------



## z28melissa

huskerbabe said:


> One mile!! :mg: how did you finally find her? Congrats on the long pursuit-I am so glad you were persistant-there are unfortunatly a lot of people who would have givin up.


Thanks  lots of luck, good maps and cooperative property owners... picked a set of tracks in what little snow was left and kept on following. After about a half mile we picked up a set of coyote tracks along side those tracks, and eventually the blood trail picked back up right before we found her. Definitely a lesson learned.. I never thought I'd have to track a deer that far and actually find it!! I really was shocked that we found her.


----------



## pwahuntn

My wife 1st Elk


----------



## pwahuntn

Heres another with her Black tail doe she harvest @ 45 yds
Mathews Mustang 50lbs
Grim Reaper Broadheads
Carbon express Hunter pro
Scott Mongoose
Spot hog


----------



## sweetpeajessw

Hello, I'm new to this site, and figured this would be an appropriate thread to start out in. I just recently began shooting in June, and bowhunted for the first time this past season. My buddy from Illinois put a bow in my hand for the first time, and he taught me a lot of the basics and taught me so much about bowhunting. I'm currently taking lessons to improve my target shooting from someone I met by chance at Gander Mountain one day. Fell in love with the sport the instant I shot for the first time, what a stress reliever. And that's extremely important being an EMT and ER nurse! While I didn't get any deer with the bow, I did manage to get 2 turkeys. And on Thursday I managed to shoot my 5th Robin Hood. Started with a Parker Wildfire, and now shooting with a Hoyt Ultra 38. Here's some pictures of me in my stand at my buddy's cabin from last season.

Looking forward to being on this site and meeting new fellow shooters!


----------



## huskerbabe

Welcome to the site and to this addictive sport!!!!


----------



## sweetpeajessw

huskerbabe said:


> Welcome to the site and to this addictive sport!!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## girlbowhunt247

*My 2008 Season*

*Some pictures from my 2008 Hunting Season! *
2008 FALL DUCK AND PHEASANT HUNT








WISCONSIN ARCHERY SEASON








MY FIRST CHUKKAR


----------



## dvandever

I was up in hunting camp 3 days after having my second daughter and drove for 5 hours to get there. I didn't hunt that year but, my husband and I did go out the next day.


----------



## airwolf

cool, what is the chukkar ?


----------



## girlbowhunt247

*?*



airwolf said:


> cool, what is the chukkar ?


It's a kind of a partridge:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chukar


----------



## girlbowhunt247

*Way to go*



huskerbabe said:


> It was the last night I could hunt deer in NE and I finally put the smak down on a nice 4 x 5 at 21 yards. Got a complete pass through double lung and I watched him go down on the trail! I was so excited! It was a very long season, just glad I got it done!


Nice buck!!


----------



## huskerbabe

HEY Thanks!! It has been too quite around here glad someone is posting something!!
Just had a great weekend at the Nebraska Big Buck Classic! I did a seminar called the "Top Ten Reasons Women Should Hunt." IT was fun and I met tons of people and a few celeb's. My husband worked the Bowtech trailer and I had a booth with the Drop Tine DivasYou wouldnt think standing around talking for 3 days would wear you out-but my feet are still sore!!

First pic is Rick and Julie from Beyone the Hunt-great pople and from Nebraska!!
(I am the short blonde and the tall blonde is my partner)
2nd photo are the bowtech guhs(my hubby is the one in the cowboy hat)
3rd pic is of the bowtech trailer and it was packed all weekend (the tall kid in the tan shirt is my son)
4th are the Drop Tine divas -Shelly and Tara
5th is of course Lee & Tiffany!


----------



## airwolf

looks like fun times the people in the last pic look familiar have they been on tv for a hunt?


----------



## huskerbabe

Yes that is Rick and Julie Kruger from Beyond the Hunt. They have their own show now. They were on Dream Season too.


----------



## justplayin123

I am new to the forum but wanted to show off my turkey I just got. Now I got this with a shotgun, not a bow. I had a surgery go really bad and I still can't shoot my bow. I will though! My husband takes time out of his hunting to make sure I can still get out in the woods and experience my passion of hunting. 2 months after open heart surgery he helped me out into a blind so I could deer hunt. I got an 8 pt buck. This turkey season I actually walked to my hunting spot. Granted it was only 100 yds from the truck but I still did it myself! I am still on oxygen fulltime so this was a big accomplishment for me!
I am selling my target bow to get a crossbow so I can enjoy archery season this fall. I miss archery season and my tree stand! I am really excited to get back out there! Hopefully I can share more pics this fall!!!


----------



## squirky

Great turkey CONGRATS!!!!!!!! I will keep you and your family in my prayers while you are still on the road to recovery. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## justplayin123

squirky said:


> Great turkey CONGRATS!!!!!!!! I will keep you and your family in my prayers while you are still on the road to recovery. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Thank you!


----------

